# a Passionflower and a Cactus walk into a bar...



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2008)

not really but i had a Pereskia diaz-romeroana and a Passiflora coriacea in bloom today so i thought i'd post a few photos.

the Pereskia diaz-romeroana is from a primitive genus of cactus before cactus lost their leaves. it comes from Peru and Bolivia, i believe. 
here is the flower







here is the flower and a nickel for scale







here is the Passiflora coriacea, Bat Wing Passionflower which is native from Mexico to Bolivia






a view of the inflorescence, it's a sequential bloomer....






and a shot of why it's called the Bat Wing Passionflower (that may or may not be the same nickel on the right in the trellis)






[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]fyi: why it's called a passion flower. has three stigma like three nails, five pollen sacks like the five wounds, an egg shaped thing between the two represents a sponge {he said he was thirsty and they soaked a sponge in vinegar and gave it to him} and the yellow frilly thing is representative of the crown of thorns. they were used by missionaries to teach people about chrisitianity....[/FONT]


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2008)

Are those the thorns at the base of the leaves?


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2008)

Hrm, and I thought this was going to be a "bend over and I'll show ya" moment...

Nice plants though...and an interesting story to boot!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2008)

Heather - LOL! :rollhappy:

Neat story about the passion flower, likespaphs; I didn't know that. I'm growing two as annuals for the first time this year; I'm going to try taking cuttings in the fall to over-winter for next year.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 4, 2008)

....my first passion flower plant is growing so slowly. I wonder if something is wrong. (I'll have to do some sort of overwintering thing like Yoyo too)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2008)

yup. those are thorns, it's a cactus!

careful taking those passionflower cuttings. mites love them and so do thrips.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

nice flowers!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice leaves on the passionflower!


Ramon


----------

